# My cover for "Linkin Park - When They Come For Me" with Ibanez 7681



## Souldread (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my cover of the song "When They Come For Me" of Linkin Park
Enjoy it =)


----------



## Mattman (Mar 11, 2011)

Interesting guitar mate... As for the cover... well that's how Linkin Park should sound


----------



## Souldread (May 15, 2011)

you're right =)


----------



## toiletstand (May 15, 2011)

hot damn i used to lust over this guitar so bad. 


this is also one of the better songs from that album. sweet cover glad you used the pitch shifter. xp100?


----------



## Murmel (May 20, 2011)

Except for the video being darker than a rape alleyway, it was great


----------



## Souldread (Dec 24, 2011)

i didnt use any pitch shifter...


----------

